# Mouse making guinea pig sounds?



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

One of my mice is very vocal and squeaks a lot, and this morning she started making sounds that sounded like this only slightly lower pitched. She did it for a long time without stopping as she ran around the cage and played with the other mice. It's cute so I was wondering if that's normally something mice do.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh no! I think your mouse has respiratory illness put her in a cage alone in another room straight away it spreads easy.


----------



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh no! Well she stopped but if I hear it again I'll definitely quarantine her. D:

Edit: I decided to quarantine her after all while I research respiratory issues, hopefully she's ok!

Edit again: She definitely seems to have an infection, and I found a treatment here that was linked to by a person whose mouse was making similar sounds.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Im sorry to say but usually unless caught early the mouse has to be culled. Im sorry but its very hard I cure.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I cannot comment on the treatment you have linked to (I've only used Doxy and Baytril for my mice) but providing the respiratory infection hasn't become pneumonia, you'll find you can treat it pretty easily.

I had a respiratory infection run rampant in my mousery (I'm small scale but I had about 30 or so which was including unweaned babies) and I managed to successfully treat all of the mice with varying antibiotics (it isn't advisable to give mice under 3 months baytril).


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cordane said:


> I cannot comment on the treatment you have linked to (I've only used Doxy and Baytril for my mice) but providing the respiratory infection hasn't become pneumonia, you'll find you can treat it pretty easily.
> 
> I had a respiratory infection run rampant in my mousery (I'm small scale but I had about 30 or so which was including unweaned babies) and I managed to successfully treat all of the mice with varying antibiotics (it isn't advisable to give mice under 3 months baytril).


I didnt manage to get Baytril and had to kill my infected mice.


----------



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

Ah well I certainly hope it improves quickly with the treatment, they're pet mice so I'm not exactly prepared for culling. ^^' I'm pretty sure I caught it early enough since she only just started making unusual sounds, and I got the treatment to her the same day I noticed it. I'll keep monitoring her over the next couple days, thanks for the alert and advice!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

not all individuals become chronically ill and can live out their entire life normally with a permanent click and squeak.If they are/were to be breeding animals culling would be an issue.If they are purely non breeding pets and visually healthy it's not such a problem.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Mine were major to my breeding but thy needed culling. I still can't believe tomorow I will only own 3 mice!


----------

